

Seattle-based Allrecipes.com sold for $175M - erickhill
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/24/meredith-allrecipescom-idUSL4E8CO6UG20120124

======
rhizome
Isn't this the recipe site that started off stealing everything from
soar.berkeley.edu? Shades of Gracenote & CDDB.

